# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Уязвимости  >  Уязвимость при обработке параметров плагина в Mozilla Firefox

## ALEX(XX)

*26 июля, 2010*

*Программа*: Mozilla Firefox версии до 3.6.8. 

*Опасность*: *Высокая* 

*Описание:* 
Уязвимость позволяет удаленному пользователю выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе.

Уязвимость существует из-за некорректного устранения уязвимости в предыдущем исправлении. Уязвимость относится к:
www.securitylab.ru/vulnerability/396114.php #5 

*URL производителя:* www.mozilla.com/firefox 

*Решение*: Установите последнюю версию 3.6.8 с сайта производителя.

securitylab.ru

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## koe-kto

> Уязвимость существует из-за некорректного устранения уязвимости


Они так скоро в какое-нибудь адобе превратятся...

----------

